# Win 7 - Wechsel von AMD zu Intel



## mucka24 (21. Februar 2013)

Hallo, 

da meine CPU bzw. mein Mainboard (amd Phenom II mit AMD Chipsatz) defekt ist, habe ich mir ein 3570K mit z77 Board bestellt. Da ich keine Möglichkeit habe die alten Chipsatz Treiber sauber zu deinstallieren (ich meine das AMD Tool läuft nicht im abgesichertem Modus), kann ich das OS einfach starten nachdem ich die neue Hardware verbaut habe? Oder besteht das Risiko dass Windows nicht startet oder gar die Hardware beschädigt wird.

Eine Neuinstallation von Windows würde ich gerne vermeiden.


----------



## mickythebeagle (22. Februar 2013)

Mann soll es zwar nicht machen, aber Deine Hardware wird keinen Schaden nehmen.
Kannst also mit der neuen Hardware starten und dann die Ollen Treiber runterschmeissen.

Hoffe Dein Ram ist auch für den Intel gedacht, weil soweit ich weis mögen die nur 1.5Volt.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (22. Februar 2013)

Ich glaube das Windows gar nicht starten wird.
Wenn doch, dann hast du viel Arbeit die reste der Treiber Manuell zu löschen, und ob das 100%ig gelingt stelle ich mal in frage.
Das macht doch mehr Probleme als Windows neu aufzusetzen, sehe es doch als günstige Gelegenheit an den ganzen Müll loszuwerden der sich mit der Zeit angesammelt hat dass das System ausbremst.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Februar 2013)

In deinem Fall würde ich die Neuinstallation vorziehen auch wenn der Aufwand höher ist


----------



## OBI-Hoernchen (22. Februar 2013)

Bin gerade letztens von X4 945 auf o5 3570 mit z77 (win 7 und 8) umgezogen - Ohne Probleme! 
Einfach beim Ersten Start die Treibercd des neuen boards rein und fleißig installieren!


----------



## Trefoil80 (22. Februar 2013)

Auf jeden Fall neu aufsetzen!
So vermeidet man Probleme.

Verstehe nicht, warum die Leute immer zu faul sind, mal eben Windows neu zu installieren. Mit einer ordentlichen Datensicherung sollte das doch alles kein Problem sein.

Mainboardwechsel=Neu aufsetzen.

Mag sein, dass Windows 7 deutlich weniger Probleme damit hat, würde aber trotzdem dringenst davon abraten.
Genau, schön die Treiber-CD mit den steinalten Treibern installieren...


----------



## OBI-Hoernchen (22. Februar 2013)

Damit erstmal alles erkannt wird - warum nicht? U. A. Wurde mein lan-adapter nicht erkannt und ohne ist schlecht Internet!  

Die meisten Treiber-dvds beinhalten auch ne Suite des Herstellers die regelmäßig check ob die Treiber aktuell sind!


----------



## Trefoil80 (22. Februar 2013)

Treiber vorher organisieren?


----------



## OBI-Hoernchen (22. Februar 2013)

Geht's jetzt hier darum kleinkariert zu sein? Sicher kann man sich die Mühe machen, wenn man aber von Natur aus faul ist und selbst die Neuinstallation des bs scheut, dann ist das doch eine wesentlich entspanntere Variante! Oder gibt's irgendwelche Vorteile sich gleich die neusten rauszusuchen und diese zu installieren? Nein? Ich denke auch nicht...


----------



## mucka24 (22. Februar 2013)

Erstmal vielen Dank für die Tips. Ja so schlimm ist die Neuinstallation nicht, aber für einige Programme habe ich viel manuell in der Registry geändert, damit meine Programme (Bild-/Videobearbeitung, Rendering, openCL) vernünftig laufen und diesen Aufwand wollte ich vermeiden. 
Wenn Faulheit bedeutet unnötige Arbeit zu vermeiden, bekenne ich mich dazu  . Da ich gerade durch eine Grippe etwas mehr Zeit habe,  werde ich das OS neu Aufsetzen,  alleine schon um das Risiko von Performance-Verlust durch Treiberleichen zu vermeiden.


----------



## Aven X (22. Februar 2013)

Funktioniert einwandfrei.
Habe vor wenigen Tagen des System eines Bekannten von AMD auf mein altes Sockel 775 Zeugs umgerüstet; leider hatte er die W7 CD vergessen.
War selber erstaunt, als das alte BS hoch fuhr - Treiber neu installiert, fertig.

Vorsorglich würde ich jedenfalls eine Neuinstallation durchführen.


----------



## mucka24 (22. Februar 2013)

Ich probier,  dann doch erstmal den einfacheren Weg. Bei Problemen dann neu aufsetzen. Paket ist gerade angekommen, werde in ein paar Stunden berichten wie es ausging.


----------



## schoko-keks (22. Februar 2013)

Eigentlich macht da nur der SATA Treiber probs, der verhindert im schlimmsten Fall das hochfahren. So kann man das umgehen. Da dein altes Board ja leider nicht mehr läuft, könntest du es mal bei anderer anderen AMD Kiste probieren. Kommt halt ganz darauf an wie weit die nächste AMD Mühle weg ist. 

Ich kann mich auch leicht dran erinnern das es für sowas spezielle Software gibt. Leider fällt mir der Name nicht mehr ein, aber ich könnte mal den Bekannten der das nutzt fragen wenn du willst.


----------



## kühlprofi (22. Februar 2013)

Neu aufsetzten wäre optimal, aber probier es doch einfach mal aus und sichere deine Daten auf eine externe Festplatte oder Sticks etc.
Übrigens kannst du Änderungen die du in der Registry gemacht hast exportieren, dann hast du diese noch im Fall der Fälle


----------



## mucka24 (22. Februar 2013)

Das stimmt,  aber die Einträge muss ich auch erstmal suchen,  wenn ich die ganze Registrierung exportiere ist das auch nicht so doll. 

Hier mein Bericht: neue Hardware ist da,  funktioniert bis jetzt einwandfrei. Windows wollte nicht starten,  auch nicht im abgesicherten Modus. Die Startreparatur gestartet, nach 10 Minuten die Meldung, das Windows den Fehler nicht beheben kann. Aber ich wusste, dass das eine Lüge war.  System neu gestartet, läuft! 

Sämtliche amd Software entfernt, neue Intel Treiber installiert, alles ohne Probleme. Das bs läuft so gut,  das wird erst neu draufgespielt,  sollte ich mir irgendwann eine ssd gönnen  (wenn die Preise weiter sinken). Danke nochmal an alle Tips!


----------



## mucka24 (24. Februar 2013)

Kleines update,  falls jemand das gleiche vor hat: unbedingt manuell im Geräte Manager den "amd io Treiber" deinstallieren.  Der wird nicht automatisch von der amd deinstallationsroutine und auch nicht von driver sweeper o. Ä. erfasst und verursacht Ressourcenkonflikte.


----------

